# belated RIP Vincenzo la Scola



## BalloinMaschera (Apr 4, 2011)

sadly Vincenzo la Scola has joined other vocal dignitaries in the operatic firmament, aged only 53

...at home at all the major opera houses, he was terrific, with plenty of vocal splendor and italianite technique

he suffered a heart-attack, while giving a masterclass

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vincenzo_La_Scola

http://www.sintow-behrens.com/uk-lascola.html


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Oh wow, this is sad, so young!


----------



## BalloinMaschera (Apr 4, 2011)

Indeed.
He was a favorite of Riccardo Muti's... his complete opera recordings include Rigoletto (EMI), Norma (EMI), L'Elisir d'Amore (Naxos) and Aida (Teldec) on CD plus Cavalleria/Pagliacci (Opus Arte) and Lucia di Lamermoor (Opus Arte) on DVD 

EMI also issued a cross-over CD of his w/ Cliff Richard

La Scola studied with Carlo Bergonzi, and it showed in his many endearing renditions


----------



## Yashin (Jul 22, 2011)

Sad news indeed. I only just found out this.

Whilst not a 'favourite' tenor of mine i still admired his voice and ennjoyed his portrayal of Nemorino in Elisir d'Amor cd on the naxos label. I also remember his 'crossover' work with Cliff Richard. The duet they did 'My love' can be found on youtube and is very nice.


----------

